# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  remedy for Quantum Quartz benchtop stains

## emptybucketman

Hi All, 
I'm finding that our quantum quartz kitchen benchtop is staining.  Is there anything I can apply to it like a sealer to prevent further stains and anything I can do to treat the existing stains?

----------


## arms

> Hi All, 
> I'm finding that our quantum quartz kitchen benchtop is staining. Is there anything I can apply to it like a sealer to prevent further stains and anything I can do to treat the existing stains?

  *Benchtops & Floors* 
Quantum Quartz® is a high quality solid non porous surface product that is resistant to scratches, heat and stain however, Quantum Quartz® is not heat, stain and scratch proof. Quantum Quartz® requires minimum maintenance and the following care and maintenance guidelines will help to keep the surface in immaculate condition for years. *General routine care and maintenance* 
Quantum Quartz® is highly resistant to stains caused by fruit juices, liquid food colouring, coffee, tea, wine, grapes, soft drinks, paints, nail polish and remover, automotive fluids, and permanent markers. If accidentally any of the above is spilt on the top / floor, wipe off the stained area with any commonly available multi-purpose cleaner or household detergent and then with ordinary water immediately. For more stubborn spills and stains, repeat the procedure several times and use a household scouring pad to remove the stain. It is possible that some of the stubborn stains may leave a light mark or very slight discolouration on the stones.
The high gloss finish and extremely low moisture absorption of Quantum Quartz® fully eliminates the need for any sealing. *Preventing damage to bench tops from heat* 
Quantum Quartz® is designed and manufactured to withstand moderate heat and the product is not heat proof. The Thermal -shock resistance is increased with the increase of the used thickness of Quantum Quartz®, a slab with the thickness of 30 mm is far more resistant than a 10 mm slab Quantum Quartz® surface. Like any other composite material, Quantum Quartz® may be damaged by a sudden or lasting exposure to high temperatures, mainly at the edges and cut-outs of the product resulting in cracks. To prevent thermal shock, discolouration or other damages, it is necessary to use insulating pads when putting hot objects aside and not to expose the surface to open flames and prolonged contact with very hot pots. We always recommend using a hot pad or trivet, especially when using cooking units such as electric frying pans, crock pots, or roaster ovens. *Use of common kitchen implements* 
Common kitchen implements including sharp knives wont harm the Quantum Quartz®, as they are made up of pure natural quartz. Continued use of kitchen knives on the bench tops could dull the polished surface. Care should be exercised when moving heavy objects and avoid dropping heavy kitchen tools. *Removing foreign materials* 
If accidentally food, chewing gum, nail polish, paint or any other foreign matter found sticking to the top / floor, simply scrape away the same with a sharp blade or sharp plastic scraper. The metal surface used in scraping the dirt may leave grey metal marks on the surface, and ordinary scouring pads can easily remove them. Wash and rinse the surface in the normal way with water. *Exposure to chemicals and solvents* 
Quantum Quartz® can be permanently damaged by prolonged exposure to strong chemicals and solvents. It is advisable not to use hydro fluoric acid, any products containing trichlorethane or methylene chloride and paint strippers. *Exposure to direct sunlight* 
Quantum Quartz® slabs and tiles when exposed to direct sunlight may result in colour change and warping, it is advisable to avoid direct sunlight over a prolonged period on the surfaces. *Maintenance of floors* 
Dust, grit and barrier materials from the floors should be removed on a daily basis by sweeping with a soft brush and when necessary by use of machine. Sand can scratch the Quartz based Tile floors and the surfaces should be always kept free from dust, sand and soil. Quantum Quartz® surfaces can be easily cleaned with warm water and mild household detergent, using a standard mop. Make sure the floor is completely dry before allowing people to walk on it. *Maintenance of honed finish* 
Honed finish surfaces require additional daily maintenance and care than the polished surfaces. The area exposed on a honed finish is more than the polished surface; hence any dirt, markings and scratches would be more obvious on a honed finish surface than on a polished surface. These markings can be removed using non abrasive cleaning products

----------


## emptybucketman

Thanks Arms for the official spiel about caring for the Quantum Quartz. 
Phrases like "non porous" and "stain resistant" do not describe the product that I have in my kitchen and  I'm not convinced that a sealer is not required either.  We've had the bench top for 6 weeks and in that time fruit juice spills have twice left faint stains that I'm not keen on polishing out with a scouring pad as advised. 
This is not an easy care surface for a bench top and even the most dedicated at cleaning up after spills will be immune from the dreaded stain. 
Tip : regularly check under the insulating pads that are required because the surface is only heat resistant rather than heat proof  :Smilie:

----------


## arms

> Thanks Arms for the official spiel about caring for the Quantum Quartz. 
> Phrases like "non porous" and "stain resistant" do not describe the product that I have in my kitchen and I'm not convinced that a sealer is not required either. We've had the bench top for 6 weeks and in that time fruit juice spills have twice left faint stains that I'm not keen on polishing out with a scouring pad as advised. 
> This is not an easy care surface for a bench top and even the most dedicated at cleaning up after spills will be immune from the dreaded stain. 
> Tip : regularly check under the insulating pads that are required because the surface is only heat resistant rather than heat proof

  needles to say a unhappy customer ,sorry about that, but i never had much faith in the man made substances give me good old mother rock any day of the week

----------


## PDub

I spoke with several stone masons regarding sealing marble benchtops - many times worse for staining than the reconstituted stones - and the 2 who seemed to have a clue swore by a company called dry-treat (drytreat.com.au). I don't know whether it's normally a diy sort of thing but the bloke who supplied my benches was kind enough to provide me with some of the sealer in a bottle. I can't see why it wouldn't help with the man made stone as well. 
There's a where to buy section on their website but in my area there's definatley more companies who use it than appear in the list as dealers so might be worth calling some stone places. 
Now I just have to cross my fingers that it works as well as they say because the boss insisted on having mable and I'm a very messy cooker!

----------

